# Let’s see those Cantilever deluxe auto cycles



## Handle Bar Hoarder

So since the Schwinn cantilever deluxe auto cycles seem to be popping up with two great examples Found and posted  this week Let’s see some more post your pics here


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Tim the Skid

awesome bikes! But I think maybe the list of  genuine Autocycle owners who can post pics is going to be a short one?


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1217757
> View attachment 1217758



Double Duty perfection Marty!!


----------



## Freqman1

Mine..'38


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Break them out we know they’re out there let’s see some more great pics We know of two new ones


----------



## Autocycleplane

Here are a couple of my all time favorites, obviously neither are/were mine. I would trade or cash out almost all of my bikes and parts for just one of these if I could.....


----------



## 1817cent

Mine is a 41 Deluxe Autocycle.


----------



## Tikibar

Tim the Skid said:


> awesome bikes! But I think maybe the list of  genuine Autocycle owners who can post pics is going to be a short one?


----------



## John G04

This weekend I’ll be picking it up


----------



## Freqman1

So far most have been full boogie Super Deluxe. There are a lot of Deluxe models out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane

The catalog names of these bikes are so wonky from year to year:

1938 B7xx - The New Auto-Cycle De Luxe
1938 B6xx - The New Auto-Cycle

1939 B7xx - Auto-Cycle De Luxe ("The" is dropped)
1939 B6xx - The New Auto-Cycle

1940 B7xx - Auto-Cycle Super Deluxe Regular/Special (now its "super", "deluxe" is one word, and there is a regular or special model designation)
1940 B6xx - The New Auto-Cycle Regular/Special
1940 BA1xx - Auto-Cycle Deluxe Regular/Special (yeah that's not confusing, straightbar bike with almost the same name as '39 B7...)

1941 B7xx - Auto Cycle Super De Luxe (back to 2 words for 'deluxe", no hyphen for "auto cycle", "Special/Regular" models from 40 discontinued for '41 model year)
1941 B6xx - Auto-Cycle De Luxe (hyphen is back, B6 drops "The New" but adds "De Luxe" just to confuse everyone)
1941 BA1xx - Standard Auto-Cycle (better-ish)


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Autocycleplane said:


> The catalog names of these bikes are so wonky from year to year:
> 
> 1938 B7xx - The New Auto-Cycle De Luxe
> 1938 B6xx - The New Auto-Cycle
> 
> 1939 B7xx - Auto-Cycle De Luxe ("The" is dropped)
> 1939 B6xx - The New Auto-Cycle
> 
> 1940 B7xx - Auto-Cycle Super Deluxe Regular/Special (now its "super", "deluxe" is one word, and there is a regular or special model designation)
> 1940 B6xx - The New Auto-Cycle Regular/Special
> 1940 BA1xx - Auto-Cycle Deluxe Regular/Special (yeah that's not confusing, straightbar bike with almost the same name as '39 B7...)
> 
> 1941 B7xx - Auto Cycle Super De Luxe (back to 2 words for 'deluxe", no hyphen for "auto cycle", "Special/Regular" models from 40 discontinued for '41 model year)
> 1941 B6xx - Auto-Cycle De Luxe (hyphen is back, B6 drops "The New" but adds "De Luxe" just to confuse everyone)
> 1941 BA1xx - Standard Auto-Cycle (better-ish)



Yeah I’d say that’s confusing just a little bit ha ha ha ha


----------



## 1817cent

This is not a Super Deluxe but it is a pretty decent 40...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

1817cent said:


> This is not a Super Deluxe but it is a pretty decent 40...
> 
> View attachment 1218074



Looks pretty nice to me


----------



## Freqman1

My two '41s Two tone blue is original paint and the tan/brown is restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid

1817cent said:


> This is not a Super Deluxe but it is a pretty decent 40...




Yes Jay, that one is  "pretty decent" all right.


----------



## pkleppert

Not to often you see a matched pair. The boy's bike now has a crossbar speedometer.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Freqman1 said:


> My two '41s Two tone blue is original paint and the tan/brown is restored. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1218128
> 
> View attachment 1218129



Yeah that blue one is just something else that thing is insanely beautiful love that bike for the first time I seen it so nicessssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Tim the Skid

@cyclingday                 Was 1940 the last year for the pogo seat? The 41's all seem to have a sliding rail saddle.


----------



## Tim the Skid

Thank You to everyone who posted pics of their fantastic looking bicycles! I keep coming back to this thread again and again. It's like bicycle porn...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Any more hiding around out there Break them out and post them up


----------



## Dave K

...


----------



## cyclingday

Here’s the green one again, but all dolled up for Christmas.


----------



## ballooney

Not quite full boogie deluxe but laced up the front to double drum it with Webb levers...went for a long leisurely ride with my wife this afternoon...pretty nice rider!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Dave K said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 1219816



 whoa is that an original paint bike ?? can i hit the like button again & again & again


----------



## PlasticNerd




----------



## Miyata FL.

All these bikes are amazing, kudos to everyone on such accomplishment.  For now all i can post is this patent.


----------



## Autocycleplane




----------



## cyclingday

Tim the Skid said:


> @cyclingday                 Was 1940 the last year for the pogo seat? The 41's all seem to have a sliding rail saddle.



Yes it was.
The Milsco, Full Floating Saddle, affectionately known as the “Pogo Seat,” because of the internal spring in the seat post, was introduced in 1936 for the inaugural release of the New, Schwinn, Autocycle.
 It was discontinued in 1941 for the Autocycle Super Deluxe. 
The Mesinger De Luxe replaced it.



I would imagine, that some bikes could still be supplied in 1941 with the Full Floating Milsco, if there was still any stock of them left.
It’s possible, that the decision to go with the Mesinger De Luxe in 1941 was made for them, because, Milsco could no longer guarantee delivery of that type of saddle anymore.
As cool as the Full Floating Saddle was, in my experience, the 1941 Auto Cycle Super De Luxe, was the best riding bike of the bunch, and the addition of the Mesinger, De Luxe saddle, was a big reason why.
The Milsco “Pogo” type saddle put you too close to the Crossbar Speedometer housing with no way to slide the saddle back for a more comfortable riding position.
This was not a problem, for a 15 year old kid, with a few more growing years in the bank, but a big problem for a full grown adult with a 34” inseam.
So, it’s one or the other.
Either get rid of the dashboard, or the pogo seat.
The Silding Rail, Mesinger De Luxe proved to be a better saddle all the way around, so it won out, thus making the 1941 Auto Cycle Super De Luxe a luxuriant ride.
Not to mention all of the other component improvements for that model year.


----------



## Autocycleplane

cyclingday said:


> Yes it was.
> The Milsco, Full Floating Saddle, affectionately known as the “Pogo Seat,” because of the internal spring in the seat post, was introduced in 1936 for the inaugural release of the New, Schwinn, Autocycle.
> It was discontinued in 1941 for the Autocycle Super Deluxe.
> The Mesinger De Luxe replaced it.
> View attachment 1220494
> I would imagine, that some bikes could still be supplied in 1941 with the Full Floating Milsco, if there was still any stock of them left.
> It’s possible, that the decision to go with the Mesinger De Luxe in 1941 was made for them, because, Milsco could no longer guarantee delivery of that type of saddle anymore.
> As cool as the Full Floating Saddle was, in my experience, the 1941 Auto Cycle Super De Luxe, was the best riding bike of the bunch, and the addition of the Mesinger, De Luxe saddle, was a big reason why.
> The Milsco “Pogo” type saddle put you too close to the Crossbar Speedometer housing with no way to slide the saddle back for a more comfortable riding position.
> This was not a problem, for a 15 year old kid, with a few more growing years in the bank, but a big problem for a full grown adult with a 34” inseam.
> So, it’s one or the other.
> Either get rid of the dashboard, or the pogo seat.
> The Silding Rail, Mesinger De Luxe proved to be a better saddle all the way around, so it won out, thus making the 1941 Auto Cycle Super De Luxe a luxuriant ride.
> Not to mention all of the other component improvements for that model year.




Totally agree with the ergonomics. I think the discontinuation had more to do with cost control in anticipation of the increased production/consumer costs that did come to fruition later in the 1941 model year, your points likely made the decision clear for Frank W.


----------



## Tim the Skid

Thanks Marty, a wealth of information as usual. And with illustrations no less!


----------



## Tim the Skid

When was the last time anyone had one of those hanging tanks for sale? They must be getting as valuable as the prewar straightbar Motorbike tanks with glass lenses?


----------



## cyclingday

Tim the Skid said:


> When was the last time anyone had one of those hanging tanks for sale? They must be getting as valuable as the prewar straightbar Motorbike tanks?




There was that 1940 project bike that showed up in Indiana, about a month ago.
I contacted the seller to see if I could buy the tank separately, and he told me, that he had a standing offer of $3,500 on it, but he really wanted to sell the project as a whole for $5,000.
The hanging Canti tank, was about all there was of value there, so, to acquire that tank, was probably going to take something closer to $4,000.
It was a really nice tank with no issues that I could see.
So, I’d say the market value on those tanks is somewhere between 3 & 5 K.
Not bad for one of those lowly Schwinn’s that everybody is so turned off by. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday

Ok, now that the bird is in the cage, 


I can provide a sneak peek at my latest acquisition.



Here’s the 1941 Schwinn built, Cadillac, 
Auto Cycle De Luxe, in Traverse Green and Ivory.



Traverse Green is really more of a turquoise blue than green, but that’s just what they called it.
It is a color that is usually paired with Robins Egg Blue, but I’ve always preferred it with the Ivory trim.
It’s not quite as flowery that way.
The Cadillac moniker is one of the Chicago Cycle Supply badges, and suits this model and color perfectly.
In fact, here is its Detroit counterpart in the exact same color.



Is that a classic, or what?
Stay tuned, more to come.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

cyclingday said:


> Ok, now that the bird is in the cage, View attachment 1220737
> I can provide a sneak peek at my latest acquisition.
> View attachment 1220736
> Here’s the 1941 Schwinn built, Cadillac,
> Auto Cycle De Luxe, in Traverse Green and Ivory.
> View attachment 1220734
> Traverse Green is really more of a turquoise blue than green, but that’s just what they called it.
> It is a color that is usually paired with Robins Egg Blue, but I’ve always preferred it with the Ivory trim.
> It’s not quite as flowery that way.
> The Cadillac moniker is one of the Chicago Cycle Supply badges, and suits this model and color perfectly.
> In fact, here is its Detroit counterpart in the exact same color.
> View attachment 1220735
> Is that a classic, or what?
> Stay tuned, more to come.



Wow another great Bike Marty and a great color very nice bike I love it


----------



## Tim the Skid

Stop! I can't take much more. It's like sensory overload.


----------



## Phattiremike

Here’s mine, double duty.

-Mike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Where are they at I know they’re out there


----------



## sarmisluters

Double Vision
DD fork and Gothic fender equipped 38 cantilever Schwinns.


----------



## cyclingday

Here’s a few updated photo’s of the 1941 Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac.


----------



## hzqw2l

Only one I have...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HERE'S A FEW OF MINE


----------



## PlasticNerd

Here’s a ‘38 I got and just refurbished


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Another seen around town ....*


----------



## locomotion

nice


----------



## OZ1972

Wow you gentleman have some awesome bikes here , thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## Drew

1817cent said:


> This is not a Super Deluxe but it is a pretty decent 40...
> 
> View attachment 1218074



I really like this one, as it's likely most similar to what mine should look like.  Going to save this photo for reference...


----------



## Mymando

Freqman1 said:


> My two '41s Two tone blue is original paint and the tan/brown is restored. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1218128
> 
> View attachment 1218129



 Love that two tone blue!!


----------



## Cooper S.

I got this pile of rust, does that count?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Cooper S. said:


> View attachment 1357092
> 
> I got this pile of rust, does that count?



IT SURE DOES


----------



## Drew

Cooper S. said:


> View attachment 1357092
> 
> I got this pile of rust, does that count?



Asking because I don't know much, not because I'm a purist, or trying to insult anyone - Is this tank the Phantom reproduction tank on a prewar Autocycle? 
I'd love a tank for mine, but they appear to be unavailable.  Looking for options.  This looks nice to me!


----------



## Cooper S.

It’s a legit 41 tank just in primer, I also have a deluxe 41 chainguard in primer, a chrome drop centers wheelset with a front drum and black out two speed that’ll be going on it eventually 







Drew said:


> Asking because I don't know much, not because I'm a purist, or trying to insult anyone - Is this tank the Phantom reproduction tank on a prewar Autocycle?
> I'd love a tank for mine, but they appear to be unavailable.  Looking for options.  This looks nice to me!


----------



## nick tures

Cooper S. said:


> View attachment 1357092
> 
> I got this pile of rust, does that count?



dont look bad in my yard lol


----------



## 1817cent

That 2 tone green "pile of rust" looks pretty good to me.  Nice bike!


----------



## cyclingday

Working on another Canti.


----------



## John G04

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1357684
> Working on another Canti.




Holy cow thats beautiful! Green bikes are just awesome to me lately


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1357684
> Working on another Canti.



I KNOW THAT BIKE..... KILLER COME UP


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Here's a few from a few years back at a show we were asked to attend here in Long Beach ...



*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Freqman1




----------



## Rust_Trader

Just got this one and it’s NFS

Probably one of the best super deluxe out there.


----------



## PlasticNerd

My 1938


----------



## sarmisluters

*Gothics and Double Duties. The C Model has normal fenders.  *


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Seen in the wild yesterday @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle ride in Long Beach California - Happy Easter everyone .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1386237



SUPER NICE MARTY


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

NO DELUXE  BUT A AUTOCYCLE


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

any more out there🤓


----------



## Rust_Trader

@antque


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Rust_Trader




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## poolboy1

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1217757
> View attachment 1217758



OMG


----------



## poolboy1

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1217900View attachment 1217903
> 
> Here are a couple of my all time favorites, obviously neither are/were mine. I would trade or cash out almost all of my bikes and parts for just one of these if I could.....



Please tell me where is the blue one?


----------



## poolboy1

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> HERE'S A FEW OF MINE View attachment 1355122
> 
> View attachment 1355123
> 
> View attachment 1355124
> 
> View attachment 1355125
> 
> View attachment 1355126
> 
> View attachment 1355127



LOL ..dude you have problems...Good ones.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

poolboy1 said:


> LOL ..dude you have problems...Good ones.



and i have a blue one coming


----------



## Freqman1

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> and i have a blue one coming



See post #81 for the bike he has coming. You might ask Bob U. where the two tone blue went. V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1

Phattiremike said:


> Here’s mine, double duty.
> 
> -Mike
> 
> View attachment 1222082
> 
> View attachment 1222083
> 
> View attachment 1222084



I want this one...LOL


----------



## poolboy1

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1355359



Is this blue one yours Frank?


----------



## IngoMike

How did this frame style get the word Cantilever attached to it? 
When I look up cantilever online I get these results.......A cantilever is a rigid structural element that extends horizontally and is supported at only one end. Typically it extends from a flat vertical surface such as a wall, to which it must be firmly attached. Like other structural elements, a cantilever can be formed as a beam, plate, truss, or slab. 
Or....a long projecting beam or girder fixed at only one end, used in bridge construction.


----------



## cyclingday

This ad from 1938 helps explain it a bit.


----------



## IngoMike

Definition of _cantilever truss_​*: *a horizontal truss supported at the middle and sustaining a load at one end or both ends (as in a cantilever bridge).

I still think its a stretch.....but acceptable.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

WHY DO THE MAJORITY OF SCHWINN DELUXE BIKES END UP IN CALIFORNIA?
TOO MANY POSTED TO COUNT.  ANYONE TAKE A COUNT?


----------



## mrg

Probably because we have more people than any other state.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ANY MORE ????


----------



## dave laidacker

Maybe some should come back to  Pennsylvania.


----------



## falconer

We all can’t have deluxe!. Haven’t started this one yet


----------



## cyclingday

This from last weekend’s ride.


----------



## Carlos0056

falconer said:


> We all can’t have deluxe!. Haven’t started this one yet
> 
> View attachment 1626077
> 
> View attachment 1626078



Hello, friend, you don't sell that one, I'm looking for one, that's 39-40, right, this beauty


----------



## frampton

*


----------



## falconer

Yes 40


----------



## Nashman

mrg said:


> Probably because we have more people than any other state.



There are more people in the state of California that all of the country of Canada.


----------



## Nashman

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHY DO THE MAJORITY OF SCHWINN DELUXE BIKES END UP IN CALIFORNIA?
> TOO MANY POSTED TO COUNT.  ANYONE TAKE A COUNT?



There are more people in the state of California that all of the country of Canada.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

frampton said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 1626608



sweet!


----------



## pkleppert

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> So since the Schwinn cantilever deluxe auto cycles seem to be popping up with two great examples Found and posted  this week Let’s see some more post your pics here



How about a matched pair?


----------



## pkleppert

How about a matched pair?


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## 1817cent

Two more to add!


----------



## IngoMike

'48 in process of cleaning off the overpaint and such......


----------



## bikejunk

Very late 41 with SA 3 speed drum brakes


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

🤓


----------



## Nashman

I must have posted these? How can I see if I have. Memory is going in old age and technical skill is low.


----------



## 1817cent

A couple to add.  They are either 37 or 38.


----------



## GTs58

1817cent said:


> A couple to add.  They are either 37 or 38.
> 
> View attachment 1738571
> 
> View attachment 1738572



But but but, it’s not a cantilever.    😉


----------



## 1817cent

Your right!  My bad....


----------



## srfndoc

When did they transition from calling them an Autocycle to just a B6 model?


----------



## GTs58

srfndoc said:


> When did they transition from calling them an Autocycle to just a B6 model?



Schwinn dropped the Autocycle name in 1953 when they named the B-6 the Streamliner.


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s mine


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## mrg

srfndoc said:


> When did they transition from calling them an Autocycle to just a B6 model?



Think Autocycle were more of a model name used on a few bikes and B6 is a frame style model #.


----------

